# Chalet de Maltese puppy



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

I see that Susie Pham has another cute little boy available as a pet! (Blend of Pashes and Macris) The little guy has the same sire as Gnocci.










http://chaletdemaltese.com/puppies.html#


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

He is adorable! I am sure he will be gone soon !!!


Andrea~


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What a cutie. Thanks for the link. I'm sure it will be helpful to someone looking for a quality Malt from a great breeder.


----------

